# Marcel Toulouse saddle?



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't have much personal experience but I have heard _great_ things about them. I've seen them, but never ridden in them, and they appear and feel to be of a very high quality for their price.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Try horsetackreview.com for more reviews


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

I ride in one. Mine is a close contact saddle and I do low level dressage, EP and Jumping in it. 

Toulouse saddles are INCREDIBLY soft and comfortable to ride in; even a hardcore Western trainer fell in love with how comfortable my saddle is.

I highly recommend them. 

Mine was $625 on consignment at a local tack store; it was used only 3 times when I bought it so it was basically brand new.

GREAT saddle.


----------



## BlueGrass (Aug 19, 2009)

I own & ride in a Marcel Toulouse. The number one thing you'll notice when you sit in the saddle (I rode in a Close Contact for jumping) is that the saddle is made to put every single part of your lower body in place. It has very powerful aids that will keep your position and posture correct, proper, and comfortable.
The seats are by far the most comfortable. They are affordable and easy to clean. I find that they have an exclusive leather that takes in cleaners better than any other saddle. 
I am in love with my Marcel Toulouse to the point that I skip using cleaners and just oil it after every use - it absorbs all oils wonderfully. I adore the Toulouse because it has such strong but comfortable & soft leather - all of my fellow friends have these saddles, one of them has had hers for 10 years, another has had hers for 7, and one has had hers for 14 and still going strong! These saddles have a lifetime guarentee and it's really proving to be correct. I find that you could have dropped it in a puddle of mud, and after cleaning it, it will still look brand-new! These saddles have got to be the best I've ever ridden in. I've really been about and around when it comes to saddles. I've ridden in any brand you can name. I choose this one over them all! 
The deep seat encourages proper form when jumping, and a snug and safe landing. Excellent for showing - I event, and I find that I can use this saddle in the ring, around the farm, and on trail-rides and it never lets me down. Very comfortable to ride the longest in!

I reckon everyone goes out and buys one, they are very inexpensive!


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Yay! I'm glad to see such good reviews about m.toulouses! I was looking into getting one and I'm happy they're good.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I've never ridden in one but I found one at the tack store that I just fell in love with. It has the softest, grippiest leather I've ever felt in my life. Just by looking at it I could tell this saddle would last a lifetime of hard use. If I ever get a new saddle I will most definately be getting a Marcel Toulouse.


----------

